# Canon releases security firmware updates for multiple Canon DSLRs



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 12, 2019)

> Canon has released security firmware updates for the following DSLRs. This addresses the PTP (Picture Transfer Protocol) security issues.
> 
> Canon EOS-1D C Firmware Version 1.4.2
> Canon EOS-1D X Firmware Version 2.1.1...



Continue reading...


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 13, 2019)

And the rest comes when?


----------



## eat-sleep-code (Sep 13, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> And the rest comes when?



Canon R update comes September 26th.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> And the rest comes when?


TBD. 

Actually, there’s an 80D patch available, although TDP didn’t list it and neither does CR. 






Canon U.S.A., Inc. | Product Advisory Detail Page







www.usa.canon.com


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks Neuro for the link, just downloaded the 1DX MkII's new firmware.


----------



## magarity (Sep 13, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> And the rest comes when?


After extremely thorough testing, one would hope.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 13, 2019)

I have a 5D3......one of the early ones.

I've never done a firmware update on it.....is it worth it?

What would I gain?

I bought a DJI Ronin -S with some credit dollars I had to use up before expiration...I think I read for that to be able to pull focus, I"ll need a certain level of firmware, so I"ve been thinking I'll have to update at some point.

But just curious, if I've never updated a 5D3...and it likely has the original firmware any of them came with...what would I gain by updating?


Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## michi (Sep 15, 2019)

cayenne said:


> I have a 5D3......one of the early ones.
> 
> I've never done a firmware update on it.....is it worth it?
> 
> ...



Here's kind of a history of the updates. You can read through and decide if you have any of these issues or hardware where it might be beneficial. I would say, go for it, there seem to be a lot of fixes in there which might benefit most shooters.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Changes in Version 1.3.5: 
1. Fixes a phenomenon in which standard exposure may not be obtained, or an irregular exposure may result, when Silent LV (Live View) shooting with the following TS-E lenses: TS-E 50mm f/2.8L MACRO, TS-E 90mm f/2.8L MACRO, or TS-E 135mm f/4L MACRO. 

Changes in Version 1.3.4: 
1. Corrects a phenomenon in which when using the camera with the EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II USM lens, even if lens aberration correction is set to "Enable", correction will not be applied. 

Changes in Version 1.3.3: 
1. Improves the AF controllability when shooting in Live View mode with a wide-angle lens (fixed focal length or zoom). 
2. Corrects some incorrect indications on the "English" and "Russian" menu screens. 

Changes in Version 1.2.3: 
1. Fixes a phenomenon in which the flash may not fire depending on the timing of when the shutter button is pressed. 
2. Fixes a phenomenon in which the AF microadjustment value may change. 
3. Fixes a phenomenon in which the LCD monitor may show a line of false color along boundaries of high contrast. 
4. Fixes a phenomenon in which the histogram of a LiveView image is incorrectly displayed when an HDMI cable is connected. 
5. Enables the brightness of the camera's LCD monitor to be adjusted even when an HDMI cable is connected. 

Changes in Version 1.2.1: 
1. Uncompressed HDMI output is now enabled. 
2. Enables the center AF point to autofocus when the camera is used with Canon EF lens/extender combinations whose combined maximum aperture is f/8. 
3. Improves the speed of the camera's acquisition of focus when using a Canon Speedlite's AF-assist beam. 
4. Fixes a phenomenon in which the LCD monitor may freeze and display Err 70 or Err 80 when a still photo is taken during Live View or in movie shooting mode. 
5. Fixes a phenomenon that may occur when the continuous shooting priority setting is enabled for multiple exposures, such that, after the sixth image is taken, there is a slight pause before the remainder of the sequence is completed. 
6. Fixes a phenomenon in which the viewfinder display shows incorrect information during AEB shooting. 
7. Communication with the WFT-E7 Wireless File Transmitter has been improved. 
8. When images have been successfully transferred with the WFT-E7 Wireless File Transmitter through the FTP protocol, an "O" will be displayed. When images have not been successfully transferred with the WFT-E7 Wireless File Transmitter through the FTP protocol, an "X" will be displayed. 
9. Fixes a phenomenon in which the camera may not function properly when an Eye-Fi card is used. 
10. Fixes a phenomenon in which the focal length value listed in the Exif information is not displayed correctly for images shot with the EF 24-70mm f/4L IS USM lens. 
11. Fixes a phenomenon in which the lens firmware cannot be updated properly. 
12. Corrects errors in the Arabic language menu. 
13. Fixes a phenomenon in which the camera changes the AF microadjustment value to -8. 
14. Fixes a phenomenon in which the on-screen guidance cannot be fully displayed when setting the maximum limit value for the "Setting the ISO Speed Range for Auto ISO" option. 

Changes in Version 1.1.3: 
1. Supports the single focal length EF 40mm f/2.8 STM lens that is to be released at the end of June, 2012. 
2. Fixes a phenomenon in which an image may become underexposed when using the Auto Lighting Optimizer for continuous Auto Exposure Bracketing (AEB) shooting. 
3. Fixes a phenomenon in which the backlight of the LCD monitor may not turn off depending on the camera settings and timing. 
4. Fixes a phenomenon in which the camera's power may not turn on when a super-telephoto lens*1) is mounted to the camera with an extender*2). 
*1) EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM / EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM 
*2) Extender EF 1.4X III / Extender EF 2X III 
5. Corrects mistakes in the Dutch, Italian, Korean, Norwegian, Polish, and Swedish menu screens. 

Changes in Version 1.1.2: 
1. Supports a new accessory, GPS receiver GP-E2. 
2. Fixes a phenomenon where a pink cast may develop over the image when the shutter is completely pressed with the camera's power turned off (by the auto power off setting). 
3. Fixes a phenomenon where the camera operation stops after one shot when shooting in High Dynamic Range (HDR) mode. 
4. Fixes a phenomenon where the Shooting Date/Time in the EXIF data of the image shows a later time than the actual shooting time. 
5. Fixes the time zone for the Samoa Islands. 
6. Corrects errors in the Finnish menu screen.


----------



## vscd (Sep 17, 2019)

Most important facts *against* any firmware update, especially 1.3.x
- you can't go back
- magic lantern does not work anymore, or worse


----------



## cayenne (Sep 17, 2019)

vscd said:


> Most important facts *against* any firmware update, especially 1.3.x
> - you can't go back
> - magic lantern does not work anymore, or worse



What is the last one you can use with ML? What is the recommended one for ML?

I had always wanted to play with that....

Thank you,

C


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. Firmware update done.


----------

